#ubuntu-co 2011-07-18
<ujjain> hola.
<Teseracto> hola
<Teseracto> perdonaran la pregunta, pero cuantos de aqui son novatos en SO de la rama de Linux?
<Andphe> por ?
<Teseracto> es que yo si, jeje, la verdad he leido muchas cosas sobre los sistemas linux, y acabo de conseguir una version de ubuntu
<Teseracto> la he usado por unas semanas paralelo a win pero la verdad ubuntu me ha gustado mucho
<Teseracto> solo he tenido un ligero inconveniente
<Teseracto> upp perdon
<Teseracto> un lijero inconveniente
<Andphe> aja
<Teseracto> casi no se usar sus aplicativos y muchas de las tareas que realizo se me han dificultado
<Teseracto> lo veo mucho como una gran herramienta de trabajo
<Teseracto> y tiene muchos avances y ventajas en cuestion de velocidad
<Teseracto> y alto grado de programacion
<Teseracto> pero yo que soy algo novato tengo ganas de saber mas hacer mas, y pues ese tipo de aprendizaje no se da en la U
<Teseracto> jeje
<Andphe> :)
<Teseracto> alguien puede decirme a donde ir primero
<Teseracto> donde me guio?
<Teseracto> por ejemplo quiero aprender Python
<Teseracto> pero no se como conseguir instaladores o plataformas de dicho lenguaje
<Teseracto> en ubuntu
<Teseracto> y no se como hacer?
<Teseracto> alguno de ustedes puede hacerme el favor de recomendarme el siguiente paso a seguir?
<Teseracto> gracias por ser el primero en leer mi caso y preguntar And
<Andphe> python ya esta instalado
<Andphe> no tiene que hacer nada
<Andphe> si quiere instalar cualquier otra cosa, lo primero es mirar en el centro de software de ubuntu
<Teseracto> ahhhh si ve, yo y mis novatadas, pero entonces donde se abre o encuentra el comando para empezar a ver (como se diria, el editor de python) el editor de dicho lenguaje?
<Teseracto> ya lo encontre en el gestor de actualizaciones como programa ya instalado, pero no se como ejecutarlo?
<Teseracto> aun asi gracias por su ayuda, creo que de aqui en adelante investigare
<Teseracto> y podre avanzar mas
<Teseracto> aun asi gracias por su ayuda
<Andphe> ...
 * Andphe le iba a seguir respondiendo
<kuadrosx> Andphe: la gente suele esparar un ide
<kuadrosx> esperar*
<kuadrosx> osea que en lenguaje de programacion es igual a un ide
<Andphe> aja
#ubuntu-co 2011-07-19
<Andphe> andresmujica, ping
<andresmujica> Andphe: pong
<Andphe> bien o no?
<Andphe> ud trabaja con redes cierto ?
<andresmujica> sip 
<Andphe> una pregunta
<andresmujica> hmmm, la verdad ya no, pero cuenteme
<Andphe> es que necesito validar una mascara de red, en IPv4 pues valido que no hayan ceros en medio de los unos
<Andphe> verdad?
<Andphe> pero desconozco si eso aplica tb para IPv6
<andresmujica> ahh claro
<andresmujica> hmmm
<Andphe> osea en IPv4 11110011111  <-- eso ya estaria mal para una mascara de red
<andresmujica> espere que me toca sacar papel y lapiz
<Andphe> :S
<andresmujica> pues la idea de la mascara es que al hacer el Y (o multiplicar la    ip con la mascara) obtenga ud la dirección de red 
<andresmujica> hay un programita que se llama ipcalc
<andresmujica> que es una belleza porque le muestra en binario todo
<andresmujica> entonces puede hacer el ejercicio mas facil
<Andphe> hmm ok
<Andphe> muchas gracias
<Andphe> :)
<andresmujica> una mascara terminada en 11111 le daria es un host mas probablemente
<Andphe> lo que necesito validar es que este bien escrita
<andresmujica> 255 = 8 1s
<andresmujica> y son 4 octetos
<andresmujica> a medida que va bajando va quitando 1s y agregando 0s
<Andphe> osea que si lo puedo validar asi
<Andphe> :)
<andresmujica> diria que si...
<andresmujica> hmm, vea ud, ipv6calc
<andresmujica> el equivalente al ipcalc
<Andphe> si ya me di cuenta que solo sirve para ipv4
<Andphe> :D
<Andphe> vale, gracias
<andresmujica> Andphe:  una pregunta, recuerdo que alguna vez oscommerce era como la mejor opcion para montar una tienda virtual.. eso sigue siendo así o hay algo mejor?
<Andphe> no, hay mejores
<Andphe> magento o prestashop
<Andphe> prestashop ha estado cogiendo fuerza
<Andphe> y a magento lo compro ebay
<andresmujica> hmm, ok, voy a revisar. thks
<Andphe> np
<SergioMeneses> m4v: estas?
<m4v> SergioMeneses: si
<SergioMeneses> m4v: tenemos un problemilla con el bot de #ubuntu-co-meeting
<SergioMeneses> no esta almacenando el log :S
<SergioMeneses> y lo necesitamos para las reuniones :S
<SergioMeneses> q habrá pasado?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: Andphe JoseGutierrez linaporras http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2011/07/18/ubuntu-community-week/
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: ceronman http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2011/07/18/ubuntu-community-week/
<k-milogars> buenas
<k-milogars> una ayudita
<Andphe> SergioMeneses, ya lo vi croe
<Andphe> creo *
<SergioMeneses> Andphe: si... vale
<Andphe> k-milogars, pregunte si alguien sabe le responde
<k-milogars> gracias
<k-milogars> tengo problema con una unidad de dvd ella lee y graba pero no bootea
<k-milogars> pense que era la unidad y la probe en otro pc y si bootea
<k-milogars> es una sata
<senekis> no es la unidad, es la configuracion de tu bios 
<senekis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD
<senekis> debes configurar tu bios para qeu entre como primera opcion por cd
<senekis> k-milogars: lee la parte "BIOS is not set to boot from CD or DVD drive" del link que te pase 
<k-milogars> no dice nada
<k-milogars> de como entrar al bios
<k-milogars> senekis
<k-milogars> gracias
<k-milogars> debe ser algo mal configurardo en la bios
<Nicolas__> hola
#ubuntu-co 2011-07-20
<lapen2> hola  buenas noches
<lapen2> quien me ayuda a instalar una tarjeta de red inalabrica usb que me trajo un cd donde estan los driver qeu necesito para instalarlo en linux pero no se como
<lapen2> quien me ayuda?
<lapen2> quien me ayuda a instalar una tarjeta de red inalabrica usb que me trajo un cd donde estan los driver qeu necesito para instalarlo en linux pero no se como
<lapen2> hola
<lapen2> quien me ayuda a instalar una tarjeta de red inalabrica usb que me trajo un cd donde estan los driver qeu necesito para instalarlo en linux pero no se como
<lapen2> hola 
<lapen2> quien me ayuda a instalar una tarjeta de red inalabrica usb que me trajo un cd donde estan los driver qeu necesito para instalarlo en linux pero no se como
<lapen2> quien me ayuda a instalar una tarjeta de red inalabrica usb que me trajo un cd donde estan los driver qeu necesito para instalarlo en linux pero no se como
<kakaroto_> hola buenos dias
<kakaroto_> necesito que alguien me ayude
<kakaroto_> como puedo actualizar un programa?
<Andphe> hola
<Andphe> el gestor de actualizaciones las actualiza cuando hay nuevas versiones en los repositorios
<lapen2> hola
<lapen2> buen dia
<lapen2> quien me ayuda a isntalar un driver de tarjeta de red inalambrica
<lapen2> tengo el cd de la tarjeta que me trae los driver para ubuntu pero no se como instalarlo
<Andphe> hola lapen2 
<Andphe> que tiene ese CD ?
<lapen2> si lcaro
<lapen2> claro
<lapen2> los driver para windows linux y mac
<Andphe> ..
<Andphe> aja
<lapen2> esta cada uno en carpetas separadas y con sus respectivos archivos pero no se como instalarlos 
<Andphe> xD
<Andphe> pero que tipo de archivo es?
<Andphe> la pregunta estaba mal hecha
<Andphe> :)
<lapen2> rtl8192CU_linux_v2.0.1126.20101020.tar.gz
<Andphe> ok
<lapen2> ese es el nombre del archivo
<Andphe> tenes que descomprimirlo lapen2 
<Andphe> copialo en una carpeta en tu home
<Andphe> y lo descomprimis
<Andphe> el nautilus debe ser capaz de descomprimirlo, boton derecho, descomprimir ..
<lapen2> si ya lo hice
<Andphe> ok
<Andphe> hay un readme ?
<lapen2> tengo una carpeta con varios archivos
<lapen2> si hay uno
<Andphe> hay que leerlo
<Andphe> son las instrucciones
<lapen2> si alli estan 
<lapen2> 1. ReleaseNotes.doc    	2. document/    	3. driver source code    		3.1 Makefile - to build the modules    		3.2 Script and configuration for DHCP:  			"wlan0dhcp"  			"ifcfg-wlan0"
<lapen2> perdon
<lapen2> si igual alli esta pero no comprendo muy bien 
<lapen2> eso es lo que necesito 
<Andphe> peguelas en alguna parte, son muy largas ?
<Andphe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<lapen2> la verdad es que recien instale ubuntu y no se como hacerlo
<Andphe> lapen2,  copia y pegar
<Andphe> copie el contenido del readme
<Andphe> en paste.ubuntu.com
<Andphe> y me da la url
<Andphe> para leerlas
<lapen2> ok dame un seg
<lapen2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/648286/
<lapen2> alli esta el readme
<lapen2> lo ve?
<Andphe> lapen2, si
<Andphe> tenes que compilarlo
<Andphe> tiene que instalar el paquete build-essential para poder compilar ese driver
<Andphe> lo otro es que cada que actualice el kernel va a tener que hacer lo mismo
<lapen2> ya lo tengo instalado y esa insformacion si la e conseguido ps que hay que hacer lo mismo cada que actualice
<lapen2> pero qeu es lo que tengo que hacer?
<Andphe> por consola
<Andphe> entre en la carpeta en donde lo descomprimio
<Andphe> y escriba
<Andphe> ./install.sh
<lapen2> como entro a la carpeta por una consola?
<Andphe> en que carpeta lo descomprimio ?
<lapen2> una en el escritorio que se llama Linux
<Andphe> entonces abra una ventana de terminal
<Andphe> y escriba ~/Escritorio/linux
<Andphe> perdon
<Andphe> cd ~/Escritorio/linux
<lapen2> dice: lapen2@lapen2:~$ cd ~/Escritorio/linux bash: cd: /home/lapen2/Escritorio/linux: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<Andphe> entonces la carpeta no se llama linux 
<lapen2> ya solucione eso
<lapen2> lo que pasa es que la l de linux es mayuscula no minuscula
<lapen2> ./install.sh
<lapen2> ahora me dice permiso denegado
<Andphe> sudo ./install.sh
<lapen2> dice command not found
<lapen2> lapen2@lapen2:~$ cd /home/lapen2/Escritorio/Linux
<lapen2> lapen2@lapen2:~/Escritorio/Linux$ sudo ./install.sh
<lapen2> [sudo] password for lapen2:  sudo: ./install.sh: command not found
<Andphe> :\
<Andphe> sera que no es ejecutable
<Andphe> chmod +x install.sh
<lapen2> chmod +x install.sh
<Andphe> y reintente sudo ./install.sh
<lapen2> quiere qeu edite el archivo install?
<lapen2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/648306/
<Andphe> no le funciono el sudo ./install.sh ?
<Andphe> pero si esta en la carpeta correcta lapen2 ?
<lapen2> no
<lapen2> si señor
<lapen2> igual si quieres tambien esta en el cd
<lapen2> dentro de una carpta que se llama driver y dentro de esta una que se llama Linux
<Andphe> pero no puede escribir en el cd
<Andphe> escriba ls ahi en la terminal
<Andphe> y mire si sale install.sh en la lista
<lapen2> ok entones la de el escritorio que se llama linux
<lapen2> alli dentro hay 3 arpetas y 3 archivos
<lapen2> las carpetas se llaman document driver y wpa_supplicant respectivamente
<Andphe> lapen2, estamos buscando el archivo install.sh
<Andphe> esta en alguna de esas carpetas ?
<lapen2> y los archivos son install.sh readme y releasenotes respectivamente
<lapen2> dejame y te explico un seg
<lapen2> dentro de la carpeta driver es un solo archivo que dice rtl8192CU_linux_v2.0.1126.20101020.tar.
<lapen2> dentro de la carpeta derivers esta ese archivo que le menciono
<lapen2> esa fue la que descomprimi
<lapen2> solo necesitamos utilizar el archivo install.sh ?
<lapen2> no e podido hacer que funcione la tarjeta...como se hace?
<Andphe> install.sh es el que activa el driver lapen2 
<lapen2> y entonces ? como correomos ese archivo?
<Andphe> pues si el archivo install.sh está en la carpeta Linux que hay en el Escritorio, ejecutar sudo ./install.sh en la consola estando en ese carpeta Linux, deberia ejecutarlo
<lapen2> asi esta ahora no hace nada
<lapen2> lapen2@lapen2:~$ cd /home/lapen2/Escritorio/Linux lapen2@lapen2:~/Escritorio/Linux$ sudo ./install.sh [sudo] password for lapen2:  lapen2@lapen2:~/Escritorio/Linux$
<lapen2> no le gustaria entrar por acceso remoto y mirar?
<Andphe> lapen2, sorry, es que estoy trabajando
<Andphe> :)
<lapen2> jaja ok
<lapen2> se me complicado mucho
<lapen2> una tutorial para instalar los driver de windows xp que tambien los tengo
<Andphe> lapen2, por aca encontre un link en donde instalan ese mismo driver parece http://kisdigital.wordpress.com/2010/12/28/setup-edimax-usb-wireless-adaptor-in-ubuntu/
<Andphe> mire a ver si de ahi saca mas inf
<lapen2> gracias disculpa la molestia
<Andphe> no hay problema
#ubuntu-co 2011-07-22
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<Teseracto> hola
<Andphe> hola
<Teseracto> otra vez yo molestando por aqui, casi no entro, pero me gusta esta comunidad y quiero de verdad aprender sobre ubuntu y S.O derivado de Linux o free BSD
<Teseracto> bueno voy directo al tema
<Teseracto> quien me puede recomendar una guia o un punto donde pueda aprender a programar en phyton desde ubuntu
<Teseracto> ya tengo la consola preparada e instalada
<Teseracto> y he hecho unas practicas desde el terminal
<Teseracto> pero no se como guardar los archivos (se me nota lo novato jajajaja)
<Andphe> Teseracto, programar python en ubuntu no es diferenet a otras plataformas
<Teseracto> y ademas no se como guardar los archivos de las practicas que haga
<Andphe> un programa en python es simplemente un archivo de texto con la extension .py
<Andphe> ud puede crear con cualquier editor de texto un programa para python
<Teseracto> ahhhhm esa era mi duda extension .py
<Teseracto> bueno gracias hombre ud siempre me saca de dudas
<Andphe> Teseracto, dame un momento
<Andphe> te busco algo
<Andphe> a ver si lo encuentro
<Teseracto> bueno gracias
<Andphe> par de minutos
<Andphe> Teseracto, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17208004/Python%20para%20todos.pdf
<Teseracto> heee hombre muchas gracias ud siempre me desatasca,
<Andphe> no hay problema
<Teseracto> ahora una pregunta fuera del sistema y mas sobre esta comunidad, ya tengo una sesion para esta comunidad y me encanta participar, alguna recomendacion sobre donde empezar en el foro, algo que leer primero, no quiero solamente preguntar y molestar sino tambien aprendiendo con los problemas de los demas y de ser posible ayudar a solucionarlos
<Andphe> esta este canal
<Andphe> y la lista
<Andphe> la lista de correo
<Teseracto> ok gracias
<shadow__> hola
<shadow__> tengo ubuntu 11.04 
<Teseracto> una cosa mas, veo que el foro tiene un daño, y no soy un mago en php, pero se algo y por lo visto ahi va el error, a quien me le comunico para ofrecer ayuda
<Teseracto> depronto subimos ese foro
<Teseracto> o solo soy yo el que lo ve mal?
<Teseracto> hola shadow
<Andphe> hola shadow__ 
<Teseracto> es el mismo S.O que uso
<Andphe> Teseracto, cual foro ?
<Teseracto> es que estoy metido en la pagina ubuntu-co y veo una opcion de foro
<shadow__> y la red inalambrica bota autenticacion 
<Teseracto> a ver shadow reformula porfavor el problema para una mejor solucion
<shadow__> que la bases de dados lo la encuantra
<shadow__> es lo que dice la paguia del foro
<shadow__> que intento conectarme a mi inlambrica
<shadow__> y le coloca pass 
<shadow__> luego me pide aunteticacion de inicio de sesion
<shadow__> la coloco y dice que no es
<shadow__> que la clave de inicio de secion a cambiano
<Teseracto> pues no tengo un monton de concimientos pero ese parece tu problema
<Teseracto> tienes la contraseña mal digitada
<Teseracto> eso o esta cifrada y no se le a dado el sistema correcto de descifrado
<shadow__> ..
<Teseracto> te deje volando?
<shadow__> como esbloque el dispositivo
<shadow__> de claves de inicio
<Teseracto> no eso si es un hueso duro de roer
<Teseracto> pues si la clave lo ponen los administradores de la red
<shadow__> pues ya e probado con mi clave
<Teseracto> en sus equipos y sistemas son los unicos que pueden quitar la opcion de verificar clave
<shadow__> q enwindows inicia
<Teseracto> jumm entonces parece el sistema de cifrado
<shadow__> windows inicio pero ubunto me pide eso 
<shadow__> aa y como le quieo lo de sifrado
<Teseracto> espera reviso como se cambia eso que tengo que revisarlo y ya te aviso
<Teseracto> ok en la parte superior de tu pantalla
<Teseracto> esta el icono de conecciones
<shadow__> see
<Teseracto> lo abres y la uultima opcion es editar las conecciones
<Teseracto> abres y te sale una ventana
<shadow__> se
<Teseracto> como dices que la tuya es inalambrica
<Teseracto> buscas la pestaña adecuada
<shadow__> ok
<shadow__> ya
<Teseracto> ahi deben salir las conecciones inalambricas a las cuales te puedes conectar
<Teseracto> mira la coneccion a la cual te quieres meter
<Teseracto> la seleccionas y buscas a tu derecha el boton editar
<Teseracto> click al boton se abre una ventana
<Teseracto> buscas la pestaña seguridad inalambrica
<shadow__> ok
<Teseracto> abajo hay una casilla de verificacion que dice mostrar contraseña
<Teseracto> arriba la contraseña se muestra tal cual la tecleas
<Teseracto> primero revisa si es exactamente la correcta
<Teseracto> si es asi entonces arriba de donde la tecleas esta el tipo de cifrado de seguridad que usa
<Teseracto> apareceran unas opciones
<Teseracto> la mas comun es wpa y wpa2 personal
<Teseracto> pero quesea la mas comun no significa que todas la usen
<Teseracto> por lo cual intenta cambiar a otra como ninguna
<shadow__> a ok
<Teseracto> o clave wep
<shadow__> puebo con cada una
<shadow__> aver si seme soluciona el problema
<Teseracto> si exacto
<Teseracto> prueba conectarte con cada
<Teseracto> una
<Teseracto> si exacto
<Teseracto> es la unica forma que le veo
<Teseracto> porque el cifrado no se puede quitar
<shadow__> ok
<Teseracto> pero talvez tengas el incorrecto
<Teseracto> la otra solucion mas rapida pero del mismo tipo es que mires en windows el cifrado
<Teseracto> pero ahi si no recuerdo donde se hace
<Teseracto> pero tiene que ver con las conecciones y claves tambien
<Teseracto> asi que ya te haras una idea de donde buscar
<Teseracto> lo que pasa es que "guin2" (jeje) busca automatica mente el tipo de cifrado, aqui si te toca manualmente
<Teseracto> bueno un placer y si algo avisa si su problema se arreglo
<Teseracto> bueno, volviendo a mi pregunta, intento acceder desde esta pagina (ubuntu-co) al foro descrito en ella
<Teseracto> me sale este error
<Teseracto> SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ]  Table 'alejandr_ubuntuco.phpbb_config' doesn't exist [1146]  An sql error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact an administrator if this problem persists.
<Teseracto> no soy un genio de sql pero tengo mis conocimientos leves de php
<Teseracto> asi que si puedo colaborar con mucho gusto podria discutirlo y hablarlo con la persona a cargo
<shadow__> ok
<shadow__> pero el problema persiste
<shadow__> voya ver que incuetro en la red
<shadow__> gracias de todos modos
<Teseracto> ok
<Teseracto> suerte
<Teseracto> ok una pregunta talvez algo tonta como dejo logueado o... inscrito mi nick en este canal de chat?
<Andphe> ...
#ubuntu-co 2011-07-23
<Amaeth> Buen día necesito parchar mi kernel, alguien sabe como hacerlo?
<Andphe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
#ubuntu-co 2011-07-24
<ken> hola 
<ken> quien me ayuda con un problema
<ken> al conectar  la camara se reinicia la pc
<ken> algien sabe cono solucionar esto
<Andphe> ken, alguna vez me paso que la webcam quedaba mal conectada
<Andphe> alreves de hecho 
<Andphe> osea el conector estaba ya todo malo
<Andphe> y permitia meter el cable de forma erronea
<ken> no lo mismo pense
<ken> pero no esta bien
<ken> lo mismo me pasa cuando trato de ver peliculaas  se reinicia
<Andphe> pero se reinicia la maquina desde 0 o se cierra la sesion ?
<ken> secion
<Andphe> ok
<Andphe> se esta reventando tu servidor de X
<Andphe> mira los logs
<Andphe> hay que buscar mensajes de error
<Andphe> al final del archivo
<ken> espera porfavor ya regreso 
<ken> hola
<ken> como encuentro el error
<Andphe> mire en /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ken>  Permiso denegado
<ken> listo
<ken> hola nada
<Guest43477> alguien sabe como bloquiar contactos en empathy
#ubuntu-co 2012-07-16
<tkw-one_Reload> |cheroky| puto espagnolete sopla pollas
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one_Reload, ojo con el vocabulario - Coc
<tkw-one_Reload> si, lo tendre en cuenta
<SergioMeneses> ok
<tkw-one_Reload> SergioMeneses: como se hace uno ubuntu-consultor?
<tkw-one_Reload> o como sea que se le diga a los que dan soporte profesional.
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one_Reload, sale la vacante en canonical y aplicas por ella
<tkw-one_Reload> pero necesitas algun titulo informatico para aplicar ... o solo basta tener conocimientos ?? y ademas te hacen examen?
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one_Reload, si te hacen pruebas, se mira tu experiencias y claro q necesitas tener algunos estudios
<tkw-one_Reload> una cosa mas.... esos examenes son por medio de la red o hay que ir a algun lugar a presentarlos?
<tkw-one_Reload> SergioMeneses: es usted un ubuntu-consultor?
<tkw-one_Reload> me ignoran ... why?
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one_Reload, no lo ignoro solo q ando trabajando
<SergioMeneses> ...no, no trabajo para canonical :S
<SergioMeneses> solo contribuyo a ubuntu pero no a canonical
<tkw-one_Reload> usted es un diale
<tkw-one_Reload> dialer
<tkw-one_Reload> y tengo curiosidad .. cuanto le vale a una empresa contratar sus servicios SergioMeneses?
<tkw-one_Reload> hoy estoy un poco ciego ... usted escribio contribuyo y yo lei distribuyo .. jajajajja 
<SergioMeneses> *contribuir
<tkw-one_Reload> en fin cuanto cobra usted por una montaje de una red sobre sobre ubuntu linux ... supongamos unos 10 Pcs
<tkw-one_Reload> trabajando en red, compartiendo recursos y programas ... 
#ubuntu-co 2012-07-17
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, donde es la reunion
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos
<SergioMeneses> en el canal -meeting
<SergioMeneses> #ubuntu-co-meeting
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: no era mejor armar un hangout?
<SergioMeneses> o por irc es mejor?
<PabloRubianes> no se
<PabloRubianes> solo somos 2
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: si me gustaria entonces q hablaramos 
<PabloRubianes> bueno
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: arma un hangout
#ubuntu-co 2012-07-18
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas noches a todos
<juanlara> buenas
<juanlara> soy nuevo en ubuntu y todo el mundo de linux quisiera saber si pueden recomendarme cursos de programacion y de linux en la ciudad de cali, gracias
<JHOSMAN> En si q necesitas?
<JoseGutierrez> juanlara no hace mucho el instituto antonio jose camacho estaba dandop curso de programacion orientada a objectos no se si ya se acabaron las inscripciones
<JoseGutierrez> o tambien puedes mirar  en el sena virtual
<juanlara> pues quisiera aprender a pprogramar, yo vi java hace un tiempo pero no fue mucho y eso es lo q tengo de conocimiento y pues tambien de linux he visto poco pero me ha gustado entonces por eso
<JHOSMAN> q edad tienes?
<juanlara> el sena no me deja no se porq
<juanlara> he intentado infinidad de veces inscribirme y nada
<JoseGutierrez> no se en el sena virtualk habia un curso de linux no se si todavia este
<juanlara> 25 años
<JHOSMAN> ya sabes C++'
<JHOSMAN> ?
<pateoEspagnolete> jajaja 
<juanlara> tambien vi muy poco de c++ hace mucho tiempo pero muy poco
<JHOSMAN> O por lo menos conoces la lógica de programación ?
<JHOSMAN> por q te recomiendo empieces por ahí 
<JHOSMAN> para luego pasar a otras cosas como POO y Java
<JHOSMAN> Prog Avanzada y Multinivel
<pateoEspagnolete> creo que si alguien sabe c++ no preguntaria acerca de como usar linux
<JHOSMAN> Pero el no pregunta de como usar Linux
<JHOSMAN> dice: [21:36] <juanlara> pues quisiera aprender a pprogramar,
<pateoEspagnolete> JHOSMAN: si c++ hace de todo ...  para que pasarse a java? 
<pateoEspagnolete> yo no soy programador .. aclaro
<JHOSMAN> Por que son otros niveles y es lo que el mercado está pidiendo ahora en Colombia (hay que ser realista) 
<pateoEspagnolete> bueno yo leo aveces los clasificados y por lo general dicen: se solicita persona especialista en PHP, C++, JAVA, Linux y SQL para laborar en el area de informatica .. sueldo $800.000
<pateoEspagnolete> y ademas que sea bilingue
<juanlara> bueno en fin estoy aca es para pedir asesoria y la agradesco, y depronto en red donde puedo conseguir tutos o cursos sencillos por lo menos para tener una base
<pateoEspagnolete> y si dudan de lo que digo .... habran la prensa en los clasificado de empleo ... 
<JHOSMAN> Pues hay una web de cursos... 
<JHOSMAN> q esta alida con nosotros
<juanlara> q pena y donde puedo encontrar la info de esa web???
<JHOSMAN> http://www.antisacsor.com
<JHOSMAN> :P es q no me acordaba jeje
<juanlara> jaja gracias voy a verla
<juanlara> bueno gracias por la colaboracion por aca volvere , gracias jhosman
<JHOSMAN> ;) 
<SergioMeneses> no ha dormido andresweb ?
#ubuntu-co 2012-07-19
<ckhamus> buenas...
<ckhamus> tengo una consulta que hacer, alguien que me pueda colaborar??
<ckhamus> alguien?
<tkw-one_Reload> resulta que:
<tkw-one_Reload> en una gallera llena la gente se dio cuenta que habian pastusos ... porque entre los competidores habia un pato.
<tkw-one_Reload> tambien se dieron cuanta que habian paisas ,,,, porque alguien le aposto al pato
<tkw-one_Reload> y ademas habian mafiosos porque gano el pato.
<elbalurdo> hola
<elbalurdo> como estan
<elbalurdo> quisiera saber como le cambio el idioma a ubuntu
<YOZA> buenas
#ubuntu-co 2013-07-15
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, morning!
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: morning :)
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: how are you doing?
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, working and you?
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: I'm fine, but also working :)
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: last week you ask me about Latinoware, but I was very busy because of FISL
<SergioMeneses> dont worry
<SergioMeneses> you can pm any way
<SergioMeneses> hey tiagoscd sorry I wasnt in my office
<SergioMeneses> I saw your pm
<SergioMeneses> it sounds good for me
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: okay :)
#ubuntu-co 2013-07-16
<SergioMeneses> entonces sergiokof tiempo sin verlo
<sergiokof> saludos SergioMeneses 
<john__> Buenos dias 
<john__> a todos 
<john__> Buenas 
#ubuntu-co 2013-07-17
<SergioMeneses> don hollman tengo un server debian con salida a internet pero synaptic no funciona.... sale un mensaje que puede ser algo de la red pero el server tiene salida a internet perfecto, le ha pasado?
<hollman> el sources.list debe estar :E
<hollman> o debe tener en el preferences algo en la conexión
<hollman> como depronto proxy o algo asi que lo mande por otro lado
<SergioMeneses> hollman, el server tiene ip publica y como le montaron interfaz grafica puedo navegar en internet por el navegador q trae debian
<hollman> si, puede tener ip publica y estar defrente a internet
<hollman> pero si tiene el sources.list mal, o el apt lo tiene configurado para que salga por un proxy y este NO debe utilizar proxy o el proxy esta mal, no le va a funcionar
<hollman> mire si no tiene nada en el /etc/apt/preferences.d
<hollman> http://linux.die.net/man/5/apt_preferences
#ubuntu-co 2013-07-19
<SergioMeneses> entonces muchachos cmo vamos
<SergioMeneses> hollman, nos anda hackeando por aqui :S
<hollman> hummm ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, nos redireccionaron el index del sitio web
<SergioMeneses> :S
<hollman> hahaha, mierda
<hollman> a donde ?
<SergioMeneses> a un sitio q ellos mismos subieron a nuestro document root
<SergioMeneses> joder
<SergioMeneses> ando mirando permisos y todo eso
#ubuntu-co 2013-07-20
<MrSmith7> Hola
<MrSmith7> Quiero Saber Si Me Colaboran, Quiero Saber Por Q Es Mejor Usar Linux Que Windows??? Gracias :)
#ubuntu-co 2014-07-14
<Argo_Berserk> Hola
<Argo_Berserk> Hola
#ubuntu-co 2014-07-15
<Argo_Berserk> Hola 
<Argo_Berserk> Buenas noches
<Argo_Berserk> disculpen alguno, me puede colaborar con un fallo (Ubuntu 14.04)
#ubuntu-co 2014-07-17
<sebasradical92> hola
<sebasradical92> quuien me puede ayudar con un problema
<Argo_Berserk> Hola buenas tardes
<Argo_Berserk> Alguien me puede colaborar con un fallo :'(
#ubuntu-co 2015-07-14
<Ubuntero|52638> Buenos dias,  hay alguien que me pueda asesorar?
#ubuntu-co 2015-07-19
<Alexanderodrigue> Muy buenos dias a todos
<Alexanderodrigue> tengo una consulta, recientemente instale el servidor de Apache en equipo pero tengo una duda ya que no me permite trabajar despues de hacer la instalacion, si me pueden ayudar les agradesco mucho
#ubuntu-co 2017-07-22
<juliandavidsilva> No se si llegue temprano para el evento de la Wiki, tampoco se si se tiene planeado realizar el evento por aqui
